# Going to N scale ?



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
because I will never be able to build a large H0 scale layout (mostly for the lack of space), I'm thinking about going to N scale. But I know absolutely nothing about N scale. So, is a good or a bad idea? All your comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Differences:

N scale is roughly half the size as HO and it seems like there is about half as much supply of trains, track, accessories, etc.

That being said, the lack of depth of offerings isn't that bad.

If space is your biggest constraint, then I would go N scale and not look back. You could consider Z scale, but then you are really starting to see way higher prices and really small equipment.

You could also consider narrow gauge HO. The cars are more HO size, but they run on N gauge track, so it's kind of the best of both worlds. BUt again... prices will be higher than N, and there just isn't as much stuff available in that scale.

I say go with N and be excited to be able to double the amount of track you can fit onto your tabletops! 

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

About the only other significant difference is that, due to size, there seems to be more sound options available in HO than N, simply because there is more space inside the locomotive shell to fit a small speaker inside.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Thanks for your answers. Kato seems the best choice for the N scale track:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Agreed, Unitrack is immensely better than anyone else. Even if it costs a little more it is definitely worth it, I ordered a bulk lot of it from the 90s off of eBay and it still works perfect, if you’re looking for layout plans you can get a bunch off of the Kato website, they also give you the track part numbers needed to make said layout.


----------



## All-Scale Railfan (2 mo ago)

My favorite locomotives for N scale are Kato. They are smooth runners with a generous amount of detail for the price. These locomotives do not have separately applied details for the most part, but does it really matter at such a small size?

As for track, Unitrack is good stuff, but if you want to be more realistic, go with laying your own track. It requires putting down your own roadbed and ballast, however it's well worth it IMO. If you decide to choose this route, Peco code 55 is the best.

The video you linked comes from a great channel. Jimmy from DIY and Digital Railroad has great information to help you in your N scale journey. He covers most, if not all aspects of model railroading.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I use Kato Unitrack in N scale and I like it. But @All-Scale Railfan is correct that it is not as realistic as the various flex tracks. I have always heard good things about Peco, especially the turn-outs.I prefer Kato locomotives most, but there are several other good brands. While I see mixed reviews of Broadway Limited Imports on-line, I like their stuff and have not had any problems with it. I bought my first locomotive from Scaletrains and it is fantastic. Very detailed if you want that, but they seem a little more expensive than others to me. I will get more from them as I can afford it and when they have locomotives I want.

I originally went with N scale for the size. I was building on a 4x8 plywood table and you can get a much better layout than in larger scales. I later replaced it with a u shaped layout in a 8x16 shed. Ironically, I ended up with some HO stuff from a friend and my father's old stuff, so I am now starting a second level on my layout for HO scale. This will be an around the walls shelf layout with a lift out by the door. There are things to be said for each size and picking one does not limit you from growing into a second.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Many people go to N scale for that very reason….they don’t have the space for a good layout in the larger scales….and it’s the second most popular scale in model railroading, so there’s a lot available, and is growing….

N scale has come a long way since the 1960’s….there’s now very reliable locomotives (DC & DCC), nicely detailed rolling stock, buildings, scenery, figures, track, etc….in fact everything HO scale has, only at 1:160 scale….which is about half the size as HO….so dexterity and eyesight will be tested….


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Scale choice is function of time, space, and money. The most critical being space. The other mitigating factors are manual dexterity and eyesight which decline with age. While I currently run a 7 train 9'x24' O scale layout my last may very well be an N scale loop on a coffee table.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Depends on how important continuous running is to you. If you can’t live without it, N no question. If shunting is what you prefer, HO.

I say 12” by 72-96” shelf (6-8ft). 
Wall mounted on brackets. Or just sitting atop a bedroom dresser.
1x8 ft can do a lot of fun ops. 
If you have enough wall space for two separate 6 ft shelves (ie opposite walls of a bedroom) it could be technically one layout with a manual interchange (ie Paris on one side, Marseille on the other). So you could have a shipping port, and “inner country”. But that’s getting off into the weeds of ops conceptualization.

From my experiences with both, I found that N was not very shunting friendly. Maybe a different technique unknown to me is used for N opposed to HO techniques; but shunting is important to me and I became disillusioned. But maybe I was “doing N the wrong way?” I think N is good for running long mainline trains. But an oval will always take up more space than a shelf. 
Even an N oval vs HO shelf.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's my story. I had DC N scale many years ago. I had it in a space that was big enough for a very nice O scale layout. I ran mostly Bachmann on Atlas flex track and switches. I never had any issues with any of it that was not operator/builder induced. Even through I've switched to HO due to eyesight of both my wife and I still dabble in N scale. N scale is my favorite scale no matter the space and if I could I'd run it as my main scale.

As for finding stuff to run, I've never had a problem. I've never had the feeling there wasn't enough to run. If you want to sit down to an inventory comparison between N scale and HO scale then yes, there is less, but not so much less you'd notice unless you spend all your time fretting over counts. I never did the comparison thing even with my buddy that ran HO so it wasn't an issue.

Richard


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Yours sounds like the reason I went to N scale years ago, no regrets.
Started out with a 3x3' sheet of plywood with a loop then went to a standard size hardwood door a few years ago for a larger continuous oval with a couple of inner oval loops.
I went with Atlas track and turnouts.
Agree with the above comment, I've never had a problem finding locos or rolling stock though I've stuck with Ontario Northland coal and CP Rail grain trains.
Kato or Atlas for locos and Intermountain or MTL for rolling stock make up the majority of my consists.
Lots of knowledgeable and helpful people on here to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Christiaη said:


> Hello Happy Members !
> because I will never be able to build a large H0 scale layout (mostly for the lack of space), I'm thinking about going to N scale. But I know absolutely nothing about N scale. So, is a good or a bad idea? All your comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.


Christian;

N-scale is a perfectly good scale. So are HO-scale, O-scale & all the other scales. The only real difference is the size. If you're restricted to a small space then N-scale would be an excellent choice.

The file below has more information on scale choices.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)

Good luck Christian. Keep us informed. Lots of good info here.

Regarding tracks, I used Peco code 55 for my project. Cheaper then Kato, but of course more work to install. I worked with Peco code 80 as well, its less robust then code 55.

The code refers to the height of the rail in fact.

Choo choo


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Yesterday I visited my favorite local hobby store to take a look at some N scale track, rolling stock and locos. That stuff is really too small for my big fingers.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have big fingers but don’t really have a problem working with them. But you’re the one that has to be comfortable working with it. Hope you find what works for you. Also check and see if you have any clubs by you as they are always looking for new members and ask them if you can just look as your just getting started and they will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

HOe or HOm is an option too for space constraints.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Christiaη said:


> Yesterday I visited my favorite local hobby store to take a look at some N scale track, rolling stock and locos. That stuff is really too small for my big fingers.


So, is that it then? Staying in HO?


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

My N scale adventures just begun. I need time to avoid all my H0 mistakes. Please, be patient.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sure, but when I read your comment about N being to small for your big fingers, it sounded like you were abandoning the switch to N….that’s how I read it anyway….


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

My fingers are too big for H0 scale too...


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I found a lot of ideas here:









Desktop Micro Layout: 17" x 30"


A tiny layout with continuous running and some industrial switching operations.




www.steves-trains.com













Trying out a micro layout (or close to one).


I have recently gotten back into the hobby after a few years, and I have discovered I love the concept of micro layouts. I live in a small apartment and so the idea of designing and building one seems very fitting for my current situation. I also feel the challenge of making one will allow some...




modelrailroadforums.com


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

My fingers have been a hinderence to a productive lifestyle for me for years but while N can be a challenge you can buy rerailer track sections.
While I don't have one there are railing ramps for lack of a better name that you run the car down perfectly on to the tracks.
Great suggestion above about train clubs or maybe even a train show where you can get up close.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Tweasers can be your best friend! 
When I first started out, I ran N scale and bought myself a Tweaser set.
*Stainless Steel Tweezers Set, 6 Piece*








You may have big fingers but try to work on N scale or HO with long fingernails and no tweasers!?!?!? 😄
FORGETABOUTIT!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Amen to that @SF Gal​


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Don't forget to follow my new thread: 









Christian's N scale big adventures


Hello Happy Members ! I decided to start in the N scale. So I ordered all that stuff. See you soon !




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Before you buy too much, especially on the used market, there is an excellent reviewer and information source on about every American prototype locomotive ever made in N scale and many of the cars, trucks, and couplers here: www.spookshow.net. Totally unbiased reviews and information on the ease of installing DCC decoders (if you are at all serious you will definitely want to go DCC control) will keep you from wasting money on some of the junk that was turned out and still shows up regularly on ebay and second hand dealers. Sound equipped DCC is the icing on the cake. Running a layout without sound is like watching a movie or TV without sound turned on.
The ramp type rerailers are great, especially for steam locomotives and they can be used almost anywhere. The rerailers with track attached that you build in work fine, but are difficult to make look like anything but what they are.


----------



## spdaylightfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Christiaη said:


> Hello Happy Members !
> because I will never be able to build a large H0 scale layout (mostly for the lack of space), I'm thinking about going to N scale. But I know absolutely nothing about N scale. So, is a good or a bad idea? All your comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.


You need to think about the future. I don’t know how old you are but if you are nearing retirement think about your eyesight and dexterity. N scale is much smaller with fine parts that you will need to see and manipulate. This is a major decision to make. Good luck


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I am 74, and have macular degeneration. Bye-bye stamp collection. Selling off the fountain pen collection. The N scale trains still amuse me, going around pulling lighted passenger cars. Just do it.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an 86 year old friend who just bought an N scale layout and stock with my assistance. He's as happy as can be. Really Njoying it! 

Try it and if it doesn't work for you, sell it and stick to HO, but I think you'll love it. I switched over to N in 1997. Before that I was in HO from 1976. Have not regretted it one little bit! 

Good luck!


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Failing eyesight is a poor excuse. There are plenty of vision aids on the market, and even if you have excellent vision or wear bifocals like me, Adding unobtrusive magnification while working will make a marked improvement in your modeling skills. I operated a custom jewelry manufacturing shop for 35 years and everyone in the shop used magnifiers every day all day. My preference is the Optivisor brand magnifier: High quality glass optics, Lightweight comfortable to wear adjustable headband for extended time wear, Reasonably priced so you can buy a couple of them in different magnifications rather than changing the optical plate in the headband when doing different tasks (for N scale I recommend a #3 plate for most uses, a #5 for close up detailed work), They can be worn over prescription or safety glasses, flipped up when not needed. I still catch myself unconsciously reaching to flip my Optivisor down when doing close tasks around the house even when not wearing one. I do keep several around my house and workshop to use when needed. I reach for one when trying to read the "bible on the head of a pin" sized printing favored by many owners manuals today or for finding/removing a pesky sliver from my finger.

To go with the magnification you need a good strong positionable light source or two to illuminate what you are working on. I prefer the Ikea "Tertial" clamp on positionable desk lamp for < 20.00. Can be clamped onto the edge of a desk or worktable or the base can be screwed to a wall or table. I replace the included LED bulb for a non dimable high lumen 13W daylight color LED bulb. It is repositionable with one finger to get in close and not throw a shadow on the work. I have 2 to illuminate my DIY airbrush spray booth as well.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

spdaylightfan said:


> You need to think about the future. I don’t know how old you are but if you are nearing retirement think about your eyesight and dexterity. N scale is much smaller with fine parts that you will need to see and manipulate. This is a major decision to make. Good luck



Speaking as a 74 yr old N-scaler, Bullfeathers!
At least for most people. I switched from O-scale, to HO-scale, to N-scale, and have enjoyed them all.
For a few individuals with truly serious eyesight or manual dexterity problems N-scale may indeed not work out. However, if your eyes & hands are actually that bad, HO-scale may not work for you either. O-scale or G-scale might be better choices, provided you have the space, and the budget.

Having been modeling in N-scale for decades, I've noticed that most of the "N-scale is too darn small" crowd are modeling only one scale up, in HO. I have yet to hear a complaint about N-scale being too small from an S-scaler, O-scaler, or G-scaler, even though their trains are considerably bigger than either HO or N. Much of the "N-scale is too small" is based on perception, or prejudice, rather than any actual experience with N-scale.

Simply put, there are no "bad scales", or "scales that won't stay on the track", or "scales you can't work on", just the obvious size difference, and the less obvious, but common, misconceptions about scales in the minds of a few .
There are some pretty small parts in HO-scale too, but the N-scale critics seem to ignore that fact. They also ignore the fact that HO-scale went through the same nonsense, from some O-scalers, in the early days of HO-scale. Back then, HO-scale was "just too small, "had teeny tiny parts you needed a microscope and tweezers to work with", "would fall off the track every few feet", Etc., Etc., ad nauseum. 

Traction Fan


----------



## Steven Johnson (Feb 23, 2021)

Christiaη said:


> Hello Happy Members !
> because I will never be able to build a large H0 scale layout (mostly for the lack of space), I'm thinking about going to N scale. But I know absolutely nothing about N scale. So, is a good or a bad idea? All your comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.


I am sure that you will be happy with N scale as long as your vision isn't really terrible! The locomotives aren't cheap but they will run almost forever. Kato Unitrack is excellent. I weathered the sides of the rails by brushing on a metal weathering agent (e.g., MicroEngineering; after you get the desired darkness, rinse the rail with a wet cloth)) and rubbed some diluted gray paint ( a 10:1 dilution of latex paint) on the roadbed ( I used HO scale split cork roadbed under the Unitrack and it looks really good, like having subroadbed under the Unitrack. The cork roadbed was glued directly to the foam with yellow carpenter's glue and gel in place with T-pins until it had dried) then your track work will look more realistic. I plan to rub a wash of rust colored paint (again a 10:1 dilution of latex paint) on the tops of the ties. Don't worry about sound, unless you must have it, since you have to do DCC for it to come from the locomotive. It sounds like old transistor radios to me! But with DCC you can run more than one train at a time if your layout is going to be big enough, but I would start out small. (My layout is 2.5 by 5.5 feet.) Be sure you divide your layout into blocks (this is not for cab control) and send feeders to each block to avoid voltage drops as the trains get further from the power pack. Kato makes wiring for this and it's very easy. If you look carefully on the photo below you can see where I marked the ends of the switches, where I attached the terminal leads (arrows) to each block and where I placed the insulating rail joiners (X's). Kato makes insulating rail joiners to separate each block. Sounds hard but it is just repetition. But plan carefully and move slowly. Good Luck and have some fun! Oh, that is 2 inches of foam glued to Homasote underneath on a base made from 1X3 lumber and mounted on 2X2 legs with rubber wheels attached on the bottom of the legs. You could get away without the Homasote and just use foam attached to the frame since you will be doing N scale and won't have a lot of weight.


----------



## wleasure2109 (12 d ago)

Christiaη said:


> Hello Happy Members !
> because I will never be able to build a large H0 scale layout (mostly for the lack of space), I'm thinking about going to N scale. But I know absolutely nothing about N scale. So, is a good or a bad idea? All your comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.


N Scale is too small. I like the long trains in an small space but to achieve that in a 1 bedroom apartment I've mushroomed it out. Going thru walls for hidden staging and even on the floor for some segments there are strict rules when walking in my little pad.
See I can't hear all the wheels in in scale. I like the clickity clack and the weighted sound of HO scale. 
To me it just seems like the perfect scale you just have to be a madman and take your space.
-I don't live with my wife but if she said, "you buy one more train and I'm leaving you". We would miss her.😆💪


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I wonder if everyone know what the N stands for - Normal scale of course!


----------

